# Shenzi...I don't know what to do with you.



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Shenzi is the "inner me". Because I'm a hyena therian, I needed something that was "me" in essence. But now I don't know!

I love hyenas. But there's more to me then just "hyena" if you know what I mean.

I don't know if I want to change Shenzi though, even if I am starting to despise her name. (I'm not sure what I should change it to, either. T.T)

But I don't want to create something new and push what I know is the inner me to the side. 


So in other words, I'm going to hybridize Shenzi and change her name. And my account names, probably. There are a few animals that I'd like to mix her with, but in the end I'm only picking one. They are (in no particular order):
Griffon Vulture
Black-backed Jackal
Snow Tiger (That is, a tiger that is white with no stripes, but still not albino)
Coyote
Egyptian Mau or Coricat
Raven
Orinoco Crocidile


As you can see, I happen to like animals associated with mystery, mythology, and death. I'm not taken with the idea of giving a hyena wings, so if I hybridize her with a bird, she's probably just going to have a bird's talons and coloring/feathers.

Oh, as for names. I also have a list. XD (In no particular order):
Parvana (means "Star" in Iranian)
Zigzag
Himmel (means "sky" in German)
Molly (my name)
Gypsy
Java (my obsession with coffee!)
Sangre (messing around with the Latin word for blood)
Papillon (Butterfly in French) (I may have spelled that wrong)

Yes, anyways. YOU, lucky FAF member, get to help me choose!


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 20, 2008)

I like the idea of mixing with a coyote or a Mau, I think those combinations could look really natural and stunning. Hyene with talons? not a fan, sorry.

I like the names Sangre and Himmel. Papillion is spelt with two 'i's.

So these are my thoughts. I'm a big fan of hybrids and crossbreeds (both here and IRL, my puppy is a collie x standard poodle, clever as hell), and i'm a crossbreed and I think your evolution of this fursona will be a positive thing.

I also tend to think of my fursona as indistingushable from my inner self.

Have fun!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, that really helps. I like the idea of something steeped in mythology like a Mau or coyote mixed with Shenzi's carefree hyena-ness. It'll make her more serious.
That being said, Sangre would be more appropriate than Himmel in that case.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

I just drew sketches of what Shenzi would look like with each of the different creatures. Dear gods, Tiger-hyenas are adorable, especially the unstriped variety! 
Her muzzle would be a little shorter, she's white instead of beige, she has a long tiger-tail ending in a black tuft, is covered with black spots...cute wittle whiskers...rounded tufted ears....still has a mane and gold eyes.

Just so drat adorable. What do you guys think?


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 20, 2008)

himmel is more like heaven~


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Really? Himmel...sky..heaven..
I can see how that's related. I don't know myself, I was using babelfish. XD

Now to just think of a name for Miss Snow Tyena. Or Hyger? Hm.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 20, 2008)

German's kind of specific, BableFish is general.

Tyena. Stick on Tyena.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 20, 2008)

As for names, I kinda like Molly Himmel as a first and last name if you're inclined for such. As for single names I like the sound of ZigZag, as well as Java, especially since it gives a sort of nod to the Javan subspecies of tiger (sadly now extinct.).


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Java seems nice as a sort of memorial to that extinct species. Molly Himmel fits the Hyger quite nicely too....hm...
Zigzag I don't think would fit, considering a Hyger is more likely to be calmer then a hyena.
I'm still thinking, but it seems Java the Snow Hyger is in the lead. :3


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Java seems nice as a sort of memorial to that extinct species. Molly Himmel fits the Hyger quite nicely too....hm...
> Zigzag I don't think would fit, considering a Hyger is more likely to be calmer then a hyena.
> I'm still thinking, but it seems Java the Snow Hyger is in the lead. :3



Yeah, ZigZag doesn't fit that well. I suppose I'm just a sucker for "z" sounds XD


----------



## Wreth (Oct 20, 2008)

You should hybrid with the animal that is less than a metre long but chases prides of lions away from their kill. Do you know which animal that is? >=3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

^Moongoose? Vulture? Gimmie a hint! XD

"Z" isn't a common letter after all. But then again, J isn't either. :v


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 20, 2008)

Java is indeed an interesting and uncommon enough name, plus the tiger significance adds to it a bit.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

The coffee flavored Hyger. <3


----------



## Wreth (Oct 20, 2008)

Just watch this at around 11 seconds you see it chasing a big cat. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c81bcjyfn6U


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Youtube is teh blocked at school. D:


----------



## Wreth (Oct 20, 2008)

They have been named the most fearless animal[URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_badger#cite_note-0"][1] in the _Guinness Book of World Records_ for a number of years.  [/URL]


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Honey badgers scare me too much. I don't know if I'd be able to sleep knowing I gave a honey badger 500 psi jaw strength. D:


----------



## Wreth (Oct 20, 2008)

they are too awesome though XD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

True, but Snow Hyger is just adorable. I'll upload a picture of it's conceptual art tomorrow. ^.^


----------



## Wreth (Oct 20, 2008)

To be honest i'd day it was awesome nomatter which animal you chose as i am obsessed with ALL animals XD


----------



## Takun (Oct 20, 2008)

You going with the tiger mix for now?  I think the coyote/hyena would be neat too =3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

Gatode's a coyote and I do not identify with his kind. 

Kidding, I just think adorable > cool.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 22, 2008)

Why not got for something Japanese for the name? I've always found Japanese a beautiful language (but I'm giving it up at school... its too complex for me, and I just can't keep up). Some ideas for names: Name ~ Meaning
Kumori ~ Cloud
Hikari ~ Light
Sakura ~ Cherry Blossom (Very popular name, so you may not want it if you're going for originality)
I can't really think of anything else, but you could mix them up with other names or something. Remember, they're just ideas, I won't be offended if you reject them =^_^=
_Have Fun!_
_Hydramon_


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 22, 2008)

It's because I'm not native Japanese. I have German, Russian, and Irish in me, but no Japanese. Besides, Japanese names are somewhat overused nowdays.

Good news for you guys: I'm creating a female companion to Java. I'm not exactly sure what she's going to turn out as, but eh.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha, I see your points. I'm not japanese either, but I don't know if I'll use a japanese name when I create my fursona. Looks like you've got yourself sussed now. =^_^=
As always, Have fun!
~Hydramon~


----------

